# The Mother load of jar closures



## BMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Picked this load of jar closures up this past weekend


----------



## BMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Another picture. There was about 80 total.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 3, 2009)

Hate to be the sayer of the bad news but looks like all .25 cent common lids to me..


----------



## idigjars (Dec 3, 2009)

In the first pic at the top at about 11 O'clock that lid looks like it might be a cornflower blue lightning lid.  If so, it's a decent lid.  

 In the second pic in the top row second from the left what is that?  In the second pic in the second row from the top on the right hand side two from the edge, what is that?  It looks SCA.

 Congrats on your finds.   Paul


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a 3 line (ring) Atlas lid.


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  idigjars
> 
> In the first pic at the topÂ at about 11 O'clock that lid looks like it might be a cornflower blue lightning lid.Â  If so, it's a decent lid.Â
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks Paul. I believe there are 3 total cornflower blue lightning lids. 

 Second pic top row second from left is this one


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

Every jar collector should have a lid collection. Verity is the spice of life and you have some good ones. The cornflower lightning looks like best of the lot. Looks like you may have an apple green lid to its right.
Whatâ€™s the purple SCA lid and the milk glass square in the second photo?
Itâ€™s amazing how uncommon a lid is when you need it.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

Cornflower blue lightning lid


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

Paul, The other one on the right you asked about is this one, Karl Kiefer Patent D with a P in the center.


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

This is an aqua Mason's Improved cross lid


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 3, 2009)

You might have an apple green lightning lid in first pic top row about 12:30


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the one you are referring to? I don't know alot about lids, thanks for the help. I don't mind posting pictures.


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There are three of these, with two variations


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> I'm looking for a 3 line (ring) Atlas lid.


  Please describe it a little better as I'm a newbie, is it marked Atlas?
 These are the only 2, the blue one marked "made by hazel atlas glass co" and the clear one marked "Atlas EDJ seal"


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

Here are the "Atlas " jars. The "Atlas " jars are suppose to have 3 ring lids as on the middle one. The left jar has a 2 ring which would be for a slightly newer jar. Thet are not hard to find , but when you are looking they seem to disappear. I marked the rings with red dots to show them.


----------



## BMac (Dec 3, 2009)

This is the only green 3 ring I have. It measures 3 1/2 inches across. What size jar does it fit?


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 4, 2009)

Any Size.


----------

